

Ask HN: Any Summer 2013 Internships? - gramsey

I'm a web/mobile software engineer and undergraduate CS student at an engineering university. I've submitted my resume to several startup companies, but it's quite difficult to find open positions. I really want to work as an intern this summer, and I figured it would be helpful for other people to see a list of available internships. Thanks!
======
JT123
You might want to share which town you are in and what other places you are
willing to relocate.

Also when you say mobile, is it iOS or Android or? Adding a link to your
resume/blog here might help you get some opportunities from this forum itself

------
rohanpai
Although I haven't tried it personally, <http://www.internmatch.com/> looks
quite good.

Good luck!

